# RC Track in Katy Texas



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Please go here and show your support. http://www.katyrc.org/. Sounds like a really good idea and I think its close to alot of people. It would be nice to not have to drive for an hour to go race or practice.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

I just signed up! count me in!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that just figures! I lived in Katy for years and years and we talked about this very thing and never once did it happen. Now that I'm over in Cypress, NOW they are getting a track. DANG IT!

Maybe if I hang around long enough in Cypress we'll see one here too. HA!

Good luck to you guys!
PD2


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I think the track in Katy should be like this 



. I freakin love this track. I've watched this video like 100 times so far.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy, I know you're new to this board, so I'm not sure if you saw this video, but it's from the Pshyco Nitro Blast early this year......this is far and away the craziest track I've seen!

http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=MMpY5jTa98w&rel=1&eurl=http%3A//2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D150485&iurl=http%3A//i2.ytimg.com/vi/MMpY5jTa98w/default.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskKna9BZJPcB_43pdluCYJ5c&use_get_video_info=1&load_modules=1&border=1


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I couldnt get the 2nd link to work, but i think this was the track:






I hate stuff like that - I havent started racing yet, but that doesnt even seem like race track more like a playground.

...but I'd love to have a track in Katy, I too hate the 1hr drive out 59. It would be too awesome if we had a kick arse track with kick arse hobby store on site.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, that's it. I said it's the CRAZIEST track, not the BEST track........

Something with more rythm and flow would be nice to me......not just draw out some lanes and insert 1 of each type of obstacle in random places.

Sections on the first link like that far left straight with the double-double-double are great


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw that video of the Psycho Nitro Blast and was wondering why they setup tents inside an indoor race track. Just curious.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nothing in life is free. You better check into what it's going to cost you to run on a track at Space City if they build it. Membership fee, yearly dues, etc. are going to be required to use it unless they've changed their tune recently.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Nothing in life is free. You better check into what it's going to cost you to run on a track at Space City if they build it. Membership fee, yearly dues, etc. are going to be required to use it unless they've changed their tune recently.


I know of a free parking lot but when I talk about it I get hijacked! lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> I know of a free parking lot but when I talk about it I get hijacked! lol


That's because real racin requires dirt, LOL. Now if they'd let us bring 300 or 400 yards of fill into the parking lot and contain it and build a track, THEN we'd be cadillacing.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

CJ,

That's what it says on the blog of the website - Space City will let them if they joing ROAR. They will have ROAR insurance and track fees, etc. So no its not free, but neither are any of the other tracks. They all make you pay to practice and they make you pay to race.

PD2


----------

